# NEW HERE MY NAME IS OLLIE!



## Guest (May 21, 2012)

Alright everyone im 22 years of age and thinking of joining the gym e.t.c but first of all i want to get the best what money can buy protein shake to gain the best results as my diet is quite good and healthy!

i have haerd that volummass 35 is good but where would i get iit from and is it any good as i want to bulk up on size and gain power and strength !

can u pro's point me in the right direct please !

Cheers

Ollie

SCOOBS


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Get in the gym and eat well. If your recovery is slow then worry about protein.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

welcome to uk-m ollie

join a gym mate, you wont regret it.

the best protein comes from food e.g. beef, chicken, fish and eggs.

for protein shakes check out pro-10 they have a link on the homepage of this site, you can get great tasting whey protein at great prices from them.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2012)

cheers for the fast replies im planning to train atleast 3/4 times a week and the weekend off to recover !

My cardio will be riding my push bike to and from the gym !

On thursday i also do 2 hours karate which is good exercise

That's one of the main reason why i want to join the gym is for karate get bigger stronger and improve on speed

i eat quite healthily i do !

can anyone point me in the right direction for which types of food i should be eatting and the quantity of meals i should have a day . i have got a very high motablism so i burn calroies extremely fast!


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Meat. Lots of meat & fish & greens.

Welcome to ukm


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Don't worry too much about protein powder mate, it's just food, the rest of your diet is more important although you will prob want some kind of protein to top up protein levels, it's not important. Know your food, have a look in the diet section 

Welcome to Uk-m!


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Welcome Ollie


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Yeah... Eat all the meats  I cannot stress how important diet is. Supplements are just supplements.

But have a look at www.bodybuildingdepot.co.uk at the SSN products. Not cheap, but high quality.

Good luck with your goals x x


----------



## The Guvnor (May 17, 2010)

SCOOBYOLS46 said:


> can u *pro's* point me in the right direct please !
> 
> Cheers
> 
> ...


Flattery is great! 

Some great advice above Ollie from the lads.

Just one little thought from me and one I had just the other day...

A weight gainer can be used to lose weight - and a whey shake could be used to gain weight albeit easier to use the gainer to lose weight.

Lightbulb moment maybe but just highlights it is all down to overall cals at the end of the day so work on your main diet as well.

Best of luck and do keep us updated on your progress.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2012)

Love all the company reps going at it to get the guys to buy their products ,

Eat healthy, disregard supplements.


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Welcome to ukm mate.


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

SCOOBYOLS46 said:


> i have got a very high motablism so i burn calroies extremely fast!


lucky git. I only have to smell a cake and my moobs grow. Lol


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Thisisacoolguy said:


> Love all the company reps going at it to get the guys to buy their products ,
> 
> Eat healthy, disregard supplements.


There are other forums around that don't allow sponsors  feel free to go and find them x x


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Thisisacoolguy said:


> Love all the company reps going at it to get the guys to buy their products ,
> 
> Eat healthy, disregard supplements.


they can go as much as they want, this is up to you what you choose

eat healthy, DONT disregard supplements


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

Welcome to the board Ollie

Lots and lots of good info on this forum, have a good look about as most of the questions you have will have been asked already


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi mate. I'm also from Bristol area. Loads of info here to help you out.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2012)

cheers for all the replies everyone i appreciate it !

i have been looking around for the nearest gym near me which is a sports centre but they dont have many weights is mainly like exercise bikes and running machine sso im thinking of joining the trading estate gym or trainstation one in fact ... how much roughly are u paying for membership fees ?


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2012)

coool mate i live in Frome mate hwhich is pretty close to bristol/bath bud


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Yeah... Eat all the meats  I cannot stress how important diet is. Supplements are just supplements.
> 
> But have a look at www.bodybuildingdepot.co.uk at the SSN products. Not cheap, but high quality.
> 
> Good luck with your goals x x


Cheers beaut il private message u as soon as i can or have u got a email address as i want know some more info about the ssn products xx


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Just post up your questions in the relevant section and you'll get the answers you're lookin for but can you stop sendin kisses at my wife please

Check out pro-10... You won't be disappointed


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

SCOOBYOLS46 said:


> Cheers beaut il private message u as soon as i can or have u got a email address as i want know some more info about the ssn products xx


I'm not his wife 

What would u like to know? X x


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

RXQueenie:3146403 said:


> I'm not his wife
> 
> What would u like to know? X x


Woman get back in the kitchen then get your ass in bed once you cooked my meal and done the dishes

He wants to know about Pro-10 anyway so your talents are wasted here xx


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> I'm not his wife
> 
> What would u like to know? X x


http://www.bodybuildingdepot.co.uk/ssn-100-whey/

http://www.bodybuildingdepot.co.uk/ssn-mass-addiction/

which one out of the above two would u recommend for the best bulk gainer like muscle size and strength and power ?? As i have never used it before and it hasn;''t got steorids in it has it as i dont want to touch that stuff just want to train naturally but dont mind using protein shakes !

And also if i do order some can u get me a discount since u recommend me a product ?? xx

Breada shes my misses mate  jokes i wish she was does look pretty nice i must say


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

SCOOBYOLS46 said:


> http://www.bodybuildingdepot.co.uk/ssn-100-whey/
> 
> http://www.bodybuildingdepot.co.uk/ssn-mass-addiction/
> 
> ...


Why don't u go for the anabolic muscle builder? Fast muscle growth, Slight boost of power & strength, fast post-wo recovery. It's quite a popular product. I've sold loads of it! And no, no steroids in it at all.

Go to www.bodybuildingdepot.co.uk and use the code RXQUEEN7XF - that'll get u a discount. Use the code as many times as u like!

I'm no one's mrs. No one is brave enough  x x


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2012)

£44.99 for overglorified sugar, I'll stick to sugar I recon.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2012)

Disregard anything with anabolic in its name, unless it's a steroid / pro-hormone.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2012)

do not insult other members


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

SCOOBYOLS46 said:


> http://www.bodybuildingdepot.co.uk/ssn-100-whey/
> 
> http://www.bodybuildingdepot.co.uk/ssn-mass-addiction/
> 
> ...


mate myprotein whey, get over twice as much (5kg) as to the first link you posted... for about the same price...


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Thisisacoolguy:3148349 said:


> Also ignore these scandly clad women, a good product sells itself and doesn't need a couple of payroll slappers to send you flirty messages and kisses.


I really hope this isn't aimed at Queenie. She is far from a payroll slapper... She trains hard, is a great person and is doin her thing as a rep by helping the op by answering his question and providing him with a discount code

Show some fcukin respect!!

If your comment was not aimed at Queenie then forget what I said


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Breda said:


> I really hope this isn't aimed at Queenie. She is far from a payroll slapper... She trains hard, is a great person and is doin her thing as a rep by helping the op by answering his question and providing him with a discount code
> 
> Show some fcukin respect!!
> 
> If your comment was not aimed at Queenie then forget what I said


It was aimed at me. He called me the forum bike the day x x


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

RXQueenie:3148592 said:


> It was aimed at me. He called me the forum bike the day x x


Well if you the forum bike why haven't I got a ride??

The cnut is out of order I hope you reported the post xx


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Thisisacoolguy said:


> Disregard anything with anabolic in its name, unless it's a steroid / pro-hormone.


ignore advice from this guy he is actually clueless


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Why don't u go for the anabolic muscle builder? Fast muscle growth, Slight boost of power & strength, fast post-wo recovery. It's quite a popular product. I've sold loads of it! And no, no steroids in it at all.
> 
> Go to www.bodybuildingdepot.co.uk and use the code RXQUEEN7XF - that'll get u a discount. Use the code as many times as u like!
> 
> I'm no one's mrs. No one is brave enough  x x


Cheers for that does the anabolic one also contain protein then , whats the difference between the two ? whey protein and anobolic muscle builder ? does eithe rof them contain creatine a si heard that just builds muscle up through water dont know if that's true though ?

Ignore that wasteman trying to call u a slapper hes the one that calls himself cool dude on a forum explains it all ... cheers for the help il get saving up im abit low on money atm but let me know what the difference is and il probabily purchase some when i got some money .. Xxx


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2012)

Thisisacoolguy said:


> Also ignore these scandly clad women, a good product sells itself and doesn't need a couple of payroll slappers to send you flirty messages and kisses.


i asked her a question she answered it she aint a slapper so leave her alone ! if you dont have anything decent to say dont bother mate no offence but i hate keyboard warriors!


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2012)

SCOOBYOLS46 said:


> Cheers for that does the anabolic one also contain protein then , whats the difference between the two ? whey protein and anobolic muscle builder ? does eithe rof them contain creatine a si heard that just builds muscle up through water dont know if that's true though ?
> 
> Ignore that wasteman trying to call u a slapper hes the one that calls himself cool dude on a forum explains it all ... cheers for the help il get saving up im abit low on money atm but let me know what the difference is and il probabily purchase some when i got some money .. Xxx


Whey protein is protein,

Their weight gainer is just full of sugar, takes 300grams amonst 1/4th of a tub to get 50g protein .

Creatine should be used pre and post workout, it's better to buy these individually or in caps (note these are really big)

Buy from a proper company, like myprotein, cheap and better quality for a quarter of the price.

Guy that sends her kisses, wrapped around her finger mate, says it all, pathetic.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

> Also ignore these scandly clad women, a good product sells itself and doesn't need a couple of payroll slappers to send you flirty messages and kisses.


Pretty harsh nah?


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2012)

Dizzee! said:


> Pretty harsh nah?


Just telling it how it is, he's delirious, I prefer the members here to be pointed in the right direction, not towards overpriced Maximuscle wannabe supplements


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2012)

HI OLLLIIIEEEEE


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Thiscoolguy you ever thought that maybe... Just maybe... I get on with Queenie well enough to put a few x's at the end of my posts to her... I always have done and always will do.

I don't know what your problem is with her, she done fcuk all to you. You bitter cnut did you have a girl cheat in you... Was she sending you and 4 other dudes x's at the end of her texts too

There's a few things I wouldn't mind bein wrapped around but her finger isn't 1 of them


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2012)

I hate anyone who tries to push crap.

Pro-10 seem good though, maybe he should try you guys, just not your weight gainer


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Thisisacoolguy:3148777 said:


> Just telling it how it is, he's delirious, I prefer the members here to be pointed in the right direction, not towards overpriced Maximuscle wannabe supplements


The fcuk does "payroll slapper" have to do with "overpriced Maximuscle wanna be supplements"


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2012)

Breda said:


> The fcuk does "payroll slapper" have to do with "overpriced Maximuscle wanna be supplements"


Well...

She's payed just to be here and be one of the lads with tits and sell their crap supplements.

Their supplements are extremely simple and overpriced, like maximuscle.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2012)

Breda said:


> Thiscoolguy you ever thought that maybe... Just maybe... I get on with Queenie well enough to put a few x's at the end of my posts to her... I always have done and always will do.
> 
> I don't know what your problem is with her, she done fcuk all to you. You bitter cnut did you have a girl cheat in you... Was she sending you and 4 other dudes x's at the end of her texts too
> 
> There's a few things I wouldn't mind bein wrapped around but her finger isn't 1 of them


Nothing wrong with a few x's. He's probably an absolute gargoyle that never gets and x's anyway :stuart: you tell that punk breda


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

SCOOBYOLS46 said:


> Cheers for that does the anabolic one also contain protein then , whats the difference between the two ? whey protein and anobolic muscle builder ? does eithe rof them contain creatine a si heard that just builds muscle up through water dont know if that's true though ?
> 
> Ignore that wasteman trying to call u a slapper hes the one that calls himself cool dude on a forum explains it all ... cheers for the help il get saving up im abit low on money atm but let me know what the difference is and il probabily purchase some when i got some money .. Xxx


Yeah it does contain protein. 33g per serving. It also contains carbs... It's a good intra or post workout shake. Recovery will improve immensely with it. It also has creatine in it, But the dude is right, you're better off taking creatine separately.

Hope this helps x x


----------



## sonnydexter (Jan 31, 2012)

SCOOBYOLS46 said:


> cheers for all the replies everyone i appreciate it !
> 
> i have been looking around for the nearest gym near me which is a sports centre but they dont have many weights is mainly like exercise bikes and running machine sso im thinking of joining the *trading estate gym* or trainstation one in fact ... how much roughly are u paying for membership fees ?


is that the one down from KFC and that petworld place? app its pretty decent for a small gym ...and has all the essentials.

mmmmm KFC haha


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Thisisacoolguy:3148786 said:


> I hate anyone who tries to push crap.
> 
> Pro-10 seem good though, maybe he should try you guys, just not your weight gainer


Don't hate her for doin her role as a rep... If you don't like the product that's fine but Queenie is a good girl man I've got a lot of respect and time for the chick and your comments have most likely hurt her feelins


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

All happnin in here!... Welcome ollie


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

But yes Pro-10 is excellent

7173D07E for 5% off


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Thisisacoolguy said:


> Well...
> 
> She's payed just to be here and be one of the lads with tits and sell their crap supplements.
> 
> Their supplements are extremely simple and overpriced, like maximuscle.


That is utter bull****. I have been a member here for a while now and became a rep a few weeks ago when I started using SSN.

You're an actual narrow minded, clueless idiot.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2012)

Breda said:


> Don't hate her for doin her role as a rep... If you don't like the product that's fine but Queenie is a good girl man I've got a lot of respect and time for the chick and your comments have most likely hurt her feelins


I just don't like her in general really...

Or SSN (I hate them more)



RXQueenie said:


> That is utter bull****. I have been a member here for a while now and became a rep a few weeks ago when I started using SSN.
> 
> You're an actual narrow minded, clueless idiot.


No comment on my views on SSN products then?


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

> Just telling it how it is, he's delirious, I prefer the members here to be pointed in the right direction, not towards overpriced Maximuscle wannabe supplements


Still could have worded it better eh

I dont speak to Queenie regulary or anything but i do read alot of her posts and id say shes a valued member to this site, The girl talks alot of sense and so what if she trys to sell her supps on here shes not the only one!

As for Breda being wrapped round her finger then yeah I agree with that cos hes a big fairy


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Thisisacoolguy:3148789 said:


> Well...
> 
> She's payed just to be here and be one of the lads with tits and sell their crap supplements.
> 
> Their supplements are extremely simple and overpriced, like maximuscle.


I'm pretty sure she's not paid... I fcukin ain't... If she is I'm havin words with wheyman but even still don't hate het for doin her job bro


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2012)

Breda said:


> I'm pretty sure she's not paid... I fcukin ain't... If she is I'm havin words with wheyman but even still don't hate het for doin her job bro


Not even via your commission code ( which I'll be using  )


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Yeah it does contain protein. 33g per serving. It also contains carbs... It's a good intra or post workout shake. Recovery will improve immensely with it. It also has creatine in it, But the dude is right, you're better off taking creatine separately.
> 
> Hope this helps x x


nice one il get some of that soon then and il get some whey protein of my protein.co.uk isit ok to mix both together or wouldn't u advice that for a noob bodybuilder .? x


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2012)

Thisisacoolguy said:


> I just don't like her in general really...
> 
> Or SSN (I hate them more)
> 
> No comment on my views on SSN products then?


How can you judge some one over an internet forum mate? And then go slag them off. Like she says, she's been a member on here for time. So don't come in and start chirping up about how she uses x's to MAKE people buy protein.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Oh and welcome Ollie sannnnnn

Great forum helped me loads over the past year hope you stick around its also quite addictive pal


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Thisisacoolguy:3148806 said:


> I just don't like her in general really...
> 
> Or SSN (I hate them more)


That's a shame you must be the only one that feels that way



Dizzee!:3148811 said:


> Still could have worded it better eh
> 
> I dont speak to Queenie regulary or anything but i do read alot of her posts and id say shes a valued member to this site, The girl talks alot of sense and so what if she trys to sell her supps on here shes not the only one!
> 
> As for Breda being wrapped round her finger then yeah I agree with that cos hes a big fairy


Silly cnut Dizzie I got Queenie under the thumb


----------



## B.Johnson (Mar 12, 2012)

Jd123 said:


> How can you judge some one over an internet forum mate? And then go slag them off. Like she says, she's been a member on here for time. So don't come in and start chirping up about how she uses x's to MAKE people buy protein.


Lord knows I wanna buy some now. It's a conspiracy I tell ya!:laugh:


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2012)

Breda said:


> But yes Pro-10 is excellent
> 
> 7173D07E for 5% off


il keep that in mind aswell bud cheers mate !


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Thisisacoolguy said:


> I just don't like her in general really...
> 
> Or SSN (I hate them more)
> 
> No comment on my views on SSN products then?


I don't need to defend my products. You've made up your mind. I use them so I'm of a different opinion.

Seriously, I don't know what I've done for u not to like me but I assure u I'm genuinely upset at how harsh your comments are. I'm not even angry, just upset.

Not even gonna comment In this thread anymore.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Thisisacoolguy:3148822 said:


> Not even via your commission code ( which I'll be using  )


I get no commission man that code is strictly for you guys to use for discount. Can be used more than once by the way... Hook your boys up with it too


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

> Silly cnut Dizzie I got Queenie under the thumb


Haha I knew ud bite to my cheap insult!

Noticed your a gold member mate im not far behind you should change in june  does this mean im a more valued member to the site lol?


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2012)

Dizzee! said:


> Oh and welcome Ollie sannnnnn
> 
> Great forum helped me loads over the past year hope you stick around its also quite addictive pal


cheers bud il be sticking around forever anyway mate im already addicted to the site abit of banter already happening and i only been a member since couple days ago .....

JUST NEED SOME POP CORN NOW !


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2012)

SCOOBYOLS46 said:


> il keep that in mind aswell bud cheers mate !


Yeah I second this. I got some samples sent to me by wheyman. Strawberry tastes so good mate. And any problems or questions he's always quick to answer too. Currently using bodybuilding warehouse though. Just stick to the bulk brands mate. Don't fall for the big advertising campaigns!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Jd123:3148827 said:


> How can you judge some one over an internet forum mate? And then go slag them off. Like she says, she's been a member on here for time. So don't come in and start chirping up about how she uses x's to MAKE people buy protein.


She's been usin x's from the day she came here, on all her posts... The bint even stuck them in the title of her journal ffs


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Not even gonna comment In this thread anymore.


You done nothing wrong just ignore him i asked u a simple question and u answered it , cheers for the advice u gave me i apreciate it Queenie + il let u know how well i got on when i have purchased some  xx


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2012)

Breda said:


> She's been usin x's from the day she came here, on all her posts... The bint even stuck them in the title of her journal ffs


Im gonna start using them I think xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

SCOOBYOLS46:3148833 said:


> il keep that in mind aswell bud cheers mate !


No problem mate



Dizzee!:3148840 said:


> Haha I knew ud bite to my cheap insult!
> 
> Noticed your a gold member mate im not far behind you should change in june  does this mean im a more valued member to the site lol?


No mate you are and always will be a cnut... Gold status won't change that

I went gold 2 weeks early for some reason lol


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2012)

Jd123 said:


> Yeah I second this. I got some samples sent to me by wheyman. Strawberry tastes so good mate. And any problems or questions he's always quick to answer too. Currently using bodybuilding warehouse though. Just stick to the bulk brands mate. Don't fall for the big advertising campaigns!


which ones would u recommend mate ?? how did u get some samples sent to you saying that though i would need to know which flavour is the best out of strawberry vanilla or chocolate


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Thisisacoolguy said:


> I just don't like her in general really...
> 
> Or SSN (I hate them more)


dont be a d*ck, you aint been on here a month and already coming out with this.

dont hate on the girl coz she's lifting more weight than you, work hard, eat right and do what your name says and be a coolguy


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

SCOOBYOLS46 said:


> which ones would u recommend mate ?? how did u get some samples sent to you saying that though i would need to know which flavour is the best out of strawberry vanilla or chocolate


their chocolate flavour is the dogs nuts mate. it convinced me that my next order will be pro-10 and will stay that way.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2012)

hskee said:


> All happnin in here!... Welcome ollie


cheers Bud you been training for long ?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Jd123:3148855 said:


> Im gonna start using them I think xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Man love don't work with me bro lol

You used too many kisses 2 is universaly known as friendly any more and we're moving into the realms of infatuation


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Breda said:


> No problem mate
> 
> No mate you are and always will be a cnut... Gold status won't change that
> 
> I went gold 2 weeks early for some reason lol


WOW I used to like you mate uve changed lol!

Hopefully mine changes this week then im buzzing!!

How you been anyway mate its been a while!


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2012)

Just did a quick comparison between MP and Pro-10 the products are almost identical but the pro-10 products include your amino acids which is a healthy bonus, and if you try a certain combination you can get it for a pretty decent price, you can also contact them for a free sample. I'm waiting for mine, but from what I heard, you shouldn't have any problems necking it down (which is hard with some - very hard)

I will speak to them about their weight gainer, as I don't believe in them and I have some scepticism.

Edit: Pro-10 also include magnesium etc, which I will have to learn about.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Thisisacoolguy said:


> I just don't like her in general really...


That's out of order, pal. You barely been here three weeks, who the fvck do you know here well enough to hate them?



> Or SSN (I hate them more)
> 
> No comment on my views on SSN products then?


Open a thread for feedback? Try another product? GTFO?

ps: this is a *welcome *thread, a fine example this BS is setting for UKM. (sorry OP)


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2012)

SCOOBYOLS46 said:


> which ones would u recommend mate ?? how did u get some samples sent to you saying that though i would need to know which flavour is the best out of strawberry vanilla or chocolate


I'd got chocolate or strawberry. They're both safe bets. Just get normal whey. Then get a blender. 100grams of normal porridge oats. Blend them up first, then add bout 400-500ml water. Add protein, blend. Good to go weight gainer!

Wheyman did like free samples a couple of weeks ago. P.M. him or a rep, you might have to buy them though now mate. But I was impressed with it.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2012)

Breda said:


> Man love don't work with me bro lol
> 
> You used too many kisses 2 is universaly known as friendly any more and we're moving into the realms of infatuation


Yeah got a bit finger happy. We'll go with one at the end of posts.

Also wtf is infatuation?

x


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2012)

Thisisacoolguy said:


> Just did a quick comparison between MP and Pro-10 the products are almost identical but the pro-10 products include your amino acids which is a healthy bonus, and if you try a certain combination you can get it for a pretty decent price, you can also contact them for a free sample. I'm waiting for mine, but from what I heard, you shouldn't have any problems necking it down (which is hard with some - very hard)
> 
> I will speak to them about their weight gainer, as I don't believe in them and I have some scepticism.
> 
> Edit: Pro-10 also include magnesium etc, which I will have to learn about.


ok cheers bud tell u the truth i dont have a clue what amino acids do ! Say sorry to queenie mate cos that was bang out of order what u said to her earlier this is my thread so want it to be a happy place


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Jd123 said:


> I'd got chocolate or strawberry. They're both safe bets. *Just get normal whey. Then get a blender. 100grams of normal porridge oats. Blend them up first, then add bout 400-500ml water. Add protein, blend. Good to go weight gainer! *
> 
> Wheyman did like free samples a couple of weeks ago. P.M. him or a rep, you might have to buy them though now mate. But I was impressed with it.


x2 the cheapest, best tasting weight gainer you will have


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2012)

Jd123 said:


> I'd got chocolate or strawberry. They're both safe bets. Just get normal whey. Then get a blender. 100grams of normal porridge oats. Blend them up first, then add bout 400-500ml water. Add protein, blend. Good to go weight gainer!
> 
> Wheyman did like free samples a couple of weeks ago. P.M. him or a rep, you might have to buy them though now mate. But I was impressed with it.


Cheers dude i have to wait 30 days before i can private message anyone though but as soon as i can il messag ehim se eif i can get a sample of choco and strawberry see which one i prefer , but il keep it in mind Strawberry porridge sounds mint .. when i meant which one would u recoomened i meant which big companies of body building to buy from ??


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2012)

Amino acids are wonderful you should explore them fully,

Proteins are made of chains of amino acids.

Our bodies break down foreign proteins into Amino Acids and use them to build the proteins that make up our lean body mass.

So giving your body Amino Acids just takes out the breaking down step that your body has to do.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2012)

*CHEERS for all the reply's everyone i appreciate it ! trying to sort a picture out for my profile how do i do it ??*


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2012)

SCOOBYOLS46 said:


> Cheers dude i have to wait 30 days before i can private message anyone though but as soon as i can il messag ehim se eif i can get a sample of choco and strawberry see which one i prefer , but il keep it in mind Strawberry porridge sounds mint .. when i meant which one would u recoomened i meant which big companies of body building to buy from ??


No need to PM:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/pro-10/176587-free-samples-whey-weight-gainer.html


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2012)

SCOOBYOLS46 said:


> *CHEERS for all the reply's everyone i appreciate it ! trying to sort a picture out for my profile how do i do it ??*


Settings then edit avatar,

Or click below:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/profile.php?do=editavatar


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Dizzee!:3148870 said:


> WOW I used to like you mate uve changed lol!
> 
> Hopefully mine changes this week then im buzzing!!
> 
> How you been anyway mate its been a while!


Hahaha

All is well bro can't complain just tryin to keep my head down yano

How's it with you... You started that cycle yet


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2012)

Hey Breda, want to come ride a bike with me? 

Confuse the nooby time!


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Breda said:


> Hahaha
> 
> All is well bro can't complain just tryin to keep my head down yano
> 
> How's it with you... You started that cycle yet


Glad to here pal

Im good yeah My team won the scottish cup on saturday so its been some weekend like haha

Not started a cycle yet I keep deciding on what im doing then something else pops up and i change my mind so not starting ti till im 100% sure but at the moment and for the past week ive got my eye on TBOL

You on a cycle just now?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Thisisacoolguy:3148871 said:


> Just did a quick comparison between MP and Pro-10 the products are almost identical but the pro-10 products include your amino acids which is a healthy bonus, and if you try a certain combination you can get it for a pretty decent price, you can also contact them for a free sample. I'm waiting for mine, but from what I heard, you shouldn't have any problems necking it down (which is hard with some - very hard)
> 
> I will speak to them about their weight gainer, as I don't believe in them and I have some scepticism.
> 
> Edit: Pro-10 also include magnesium etc, which I will have to learn about.


Our products are top notch man... As far as weight gainers go ours is again top notch but you'll be better off makin your own by adding oats, evoo, nut butter, basically what ever you want to the whey


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2012)

SCOOBYOLS46 said:


> Cheers dude i have to wait 30 days before i can private message anyone though but as soon as i can il messag ehim se eif i can get a sample of choco and strawberry see which one i prefer , but il keep it in mind Strawberry porridge sounds mint .. when i meant which one would u recoomened i meant which big companies of body building to buy from ??


The oats go that fine mate they slide right down so you don't really taste them. Add olive oil for more cals too. Honestly, before I joined this forum I was buying so much pointless c*ap. But soon figured out a lot of your ready to but weight gainers are sugar. I've previously bought from Myprotein and Bodybuilding warehouse. Although like I said I've had pro-10 samples.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Jd123:3148878 said:


> Yeah got a bit finger happy. We'll go with one at the end of posts.
> 
> Also wtf is infatuation?
> 
> x


1 is fine mate but must be followed by (no ****) lol


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Thisisacoolguy:3148933 said:


> Hey Breda, want to come ride a bike with me?
> 
> Confuse the nooby time!


If by bike you mean Queenie then the answer is yes but I don't think you'll be gettin a ride until you apologise to my wench lol


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Dizzee!:3148936 said:


> Glad to here pal
> 
> Im good yeah My team won the scottish cup on saturday so its been some weekend like haha
> 
> ...


What sport u play... Congratulations on the victory mate

Just start the cycle you pussy... Stop procrastinating and get the tbol in your blood ffs... The darkside is calling u

Haven't come off since I started, cruising at the mo will blast in the next few weeks


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2012)

Breda said:


> 1 is fine mate but must be followed by (no ****) lol


Im just going to sack the whole idea off. It's too much effort aha


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Breda said:


> What sport u play... Congratulations on the victory mate
> 
> Just start the cycle you pussy... Stop procrastinating and get the tbol in your blood ffs... The darkside is calling u
> 
> Haven't come off since I started, cruising at the mo will blast in the next few weeks


By my team I meant the team i support lol Football and its Hearts i support we beat our city rivals 5-1 in the final maybe the best day of my life lol

Ok ok TBOL getting purchased on payday then lol

thats been a while you been on it then hows it going good gains? any sides?


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2012)

Breda said:


> Our products are top notch man... As far as weight gainers go ours is again top notch but you'll be better off makin your own by adding oats, evoo, nut butter, basically what ever you want to the whey


I have a problem with...

Glucose (dextrose) - good for an insulin response but it's just a cheap carb that gives you a buzz and a afterbloat

Maltodextrin (probably spelt wrong) - a cheap corn starch.

Both available in bulk for very cheap,

Fructose - a dangerous sugar, that should not be consumed in large amounts, probably just in there as a sweetener.

Throw in a half scoop of whey and if you want a thickening agent (just Incase it tickles)

There you go a simpler Pro-10 (though still as rubbish)


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2012)

Breda said:


> If by bike you mean Queenie then the answer is yes but I don't think you'll be gettin a ride until you apologise to my wench lol


Oh damn, you saw that comment I made about her a while back then?

I'm talking bout a cycle! Keep it on a DL


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2012)

Thisisacoolguy said:


> Settings then edit avatar,
> 
> Or click below:
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/profile.php?do=editavatar


Sound for that


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Dizzee!:3148968 said:


> By my team I meant the team i support lol Football and its Hearts i support we beat our city rivals 5-1 in the final maybe the best day of my life lol
> 
> Ok ok TBOL getting purchased on payday then lol
> 
> thats been a while you been on it then hows it going good gains? any sides?


Silly me thinkin a lazy alcohol drinkin cnut like u would play sport lol

Get it bought man u won't regret it

I've had good gains I suppose, diets been a bit wayward of late... Life gets in the way some times but no sides so no complaints



Thisisacoolguy:3148969 said:


> I have a problem with...
> 
> Glucose (dextrose) - good for an insulin response but it's just a cheap carb that gives you a buzz and a afterbloat
> 
> ...


Mate don't buy the product if you don't like the ingredients as said your better off makin your own


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

> Silly me thinkin a lazy alcohol drinkin cnut like u would play sport lol
> 
> Get it bought man u won't regret it
> 
> I've had good gains I suppose, diets been a bit wayward of late... Life gets in the way some times but no sides so no complaints


Haha im from Scotland what do you expect lol

Yeah diet is such a cnut but its just gotta be done i go through phases of being spot on then ****e


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2012)

Breda said:


> Mate don't buy the product if you don't like the ingredients as said your better off makin your own


Why does nobody ever want to make a proper supplement for proper folk! -.-

I'm sure the marketing power behind these guys could make people want to pay a little more.

Mind you, the casual fan may be harder to attract, but to have some faith in the supplier would be nice.


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

Thisisacoolguy said:


> I have a problem with...
> 
> Glucose (dextrose) - good for an insulin response but it's just a cheap carb that gives you a buzz and a afterbloat
> 
> ...


well then you could say protein shakes are ridic because its synthesized protein, instead you should eat the equivalent in lean meat/fish.

everything serves a purpose. Dextrose is readily absorbed, which makes it ideal for a carb up when you have heightened insulin sensitivity, instead of eating a bag of haribo. its sugar at its most basic, which is hard to find anywhere else as such a simply polymer.

Why would you buy egg white powder/ in a jar when you could buy eggs and do it yourself? Its all convenience.

As long as you aren't buying them, why do you give such a fuk. Let people make up their own mind about it/ tailor it to individual needs.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Thisisacoolguy said:


> £44.99 for overglorified sugar, I'll stick to sugar I recon.


Look at the 9 stone guy giving dietary advice and flaming girls who could kick his ass! Lol


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Breda said:


> Thiscoolguy you ever thought that maybe... Just maybe... I get on with Queenie well enough to put a few x's at the end of my posts to her... I always have done and always will do.
> 
> I don't know what your problem is with her, she done fcuk all to you. You bitter cnut did you have a girl cheat in you... Was she sending you and 4 other dudes x's at the end of her texts too
> 
> There's a few things I wouldn't mind bein wrapped around but her finger isn't 1 of them


He's just intimidated because she knows more than him, could kick his ass all round the gym and doesn't weigh the same as a 10 year old of her sex.

And guess who's fault all that is? Yes a girl, spot the woman hating agenda?

Clearly knows so much about nutrition he once peaked at about 11 stone until a girl stole all his enormous gains.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Thisisacoolguy said:


> Hey Breda, want to come ride a bike with me?
> 
> Confuse the nooby time!


Not sure what it is your on at night but I'd suggest you stop.

During the day you're an irritating little twerp, at night you're a downright obnoxious dickhead, I would block you but want to make sure I can beg your posts from now.

Your very first post as vibrance proved you know nothing about bb so are you just on here as a troll. To actua....

Know what I just can't be bothered, keep posting so I can keep negging. What a [email protected]

To the OP, most of the reps on here are good, only one I wouldn't use, queenie is bloody lovely from every post I've seen and I would try SSN if it's in your budget.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Clearly knows so much about nutrition he once peaked at about 11 stone until a girl stole all his enormous gains.


And an 8 time national ABA boxing champion, I chose to stay at 11 stone considering I started at 7 that isn't half bad, thanks for the cheap shot!  were you born ripped then? I understand the complexitys of gaining weight so I'm more qualified on the topic, feel free to block me, your negative reps mean nothing.

If you want to bring up an over 3 year old post, my very first post, go ahead lol...

I've learnt a lot in that time .


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Yes very impressive, I'm a cage fighter. 21 times galactic Internet champion. No I wasnt born ripped, just about the same size as you

And don't hate on queenie, if you ask nicely she'll use a strap on.

You are a nasty little prat who is scared of girls, particularly when smacked up at night.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Yes very impressive, I'm a cage fighter. 21 times galactic Internet champion, no I wasn't born ripped, just about the same size as you
> 
> And don't hate on queenie, if you ask nicely she'll use a strap on.
> 
> You are a nasty little prat who is scared of girls, particularly when smacked up at night.


See no reason to continue this argument and I like girls, just don't like queenie, thanks


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

> If you want to bring up an over 3 year old post, my very first post, go ahead lol...


Says you Joined in May2012? how can you have made your first post 3 years ago?


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2012)

Dizzee! said:


> Says you Joined in May2012? how can you have made your first post 3 years ago?


Be right back! Calling a rocket scientist for a guy who didn't read the whole conversation


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi-5 Ollie


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

lets all report thisisacoolguy posts as offensive and hopefully he gets a ban? he is annoying as fook


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Thisisacoolguy said:


> Be right back! Calling a rocket scientist for a guy who didn't read the whole conversation


See what I mean I ask one question and you try be a smart cnut you really are a knob like!


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

> lets all report thisisacoolguy posts as offensive and hopefully he gets a ban? he is annoying as fook


Haha i just read back over this thread hes actually doing my nut in like! love to meet this bloke bet hes a wee hobbit looking ugly little weed whos scared of girls and has never had a shag in his life!!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Dizzee! said:


> Says you Joined in May2012? how can you have made your first post 3 years ago?


He used to post as vibrance, now banned, wonder why and has reregistered, is that allowed.

In about April of this year i think he posted up a big gaydar post about a girl making him lose all of his massive 11 stone bulk, typical attention seeking woe is me Jeremy Kyle post, which now seems to be deleted.

Also in April he put a post up, still there for now asking how to gain weight. Then in May he's an expert on nutrition and girls and an ex super doper boxing Demi god.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Buzzing to see what he comes back with next lol


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Dizzee! said:


> Haha i just read back over this thread hes actually doing my nut in like! love to meet this bloke bet hes a wee hobbit looking ugly little weed whos scared of girls and has never had a shag in his life!!


Pretty much right, such a shame he's deleted his 9stone pictures, they were funny!


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Kimball said:


> He used to post as vibrance, now banned, wonder why and has reregistered, is that allowed.
> 
> In about April of this year i think he posted up a big gaydar post about a girl making him lose all of his massive 11 stone bulk, typical attention seeking woe is me Jeremy Kyle post, which now seems to be deleted.
> 
> Also in April he put a post up, still there for now asking how to gain weight. Then in May he's an expert on nutrition and girls and an ex super doper boxing Demi god.


Haha read my post in reply to Kingsdale it sums the cnut up like haha

Boys obv just out to cos arguments n that probs gets a hardon over it eh


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

kingdale said:


> lets all report thisisacoolguy posts as offensive and hopefully he gets a ban? he is annoying as fook


Done, first reported post and only 2nd neg.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2012)




----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

lol @ how welcome threads turn into sales pitches.

just generally lol @ this thread in general. grow up.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2012)

vtec_yo said:


> lol @ how welcome threads turn into sales pitches.
> 
> just generally lol @ this thread in general. grow up.


Yeah, in all honesty they are in a way helping the new members, but they miss out some vital points, I'm done ranting but I would like to see them improve on this.


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

The welcome bit is for welcomes.

There's a massive section for advice. It even has these magical subsections where the advice is even more topic specific and not rammed down peoples throats.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

welcome buddy


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Thisisacoolguy said:


> I have a problem with...
> 
> Glucose (dextrose) - good for an insulin response but it's just a cheap carb that gives you a buzz and a afterbloat
> 
> ...


what exactly is rubbish about our products pal


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2012)

Wheyman said:


> welcome buddy


Buy this guys protein! See he doesn't need a sales pitch xD


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2012)

Wheyman said:


> what exactly is rubbish about our products pal


I have no problem with your whey as discussed, I don't really like your weight gainer it's just a mixture of poor sugars that people could buy at a fraction of the price and make their own, just my 2 cents.


----------



## musclemax07 (May 2, 2012)

Welcome Ollie........


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Thread closed,

there is a BIG forum out there, why not go join in, you never know, it may be fun :thumbup1:


----------

